# Happy Birthday Forbidden Crypts



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

May you have a fiendishly good time!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

happy bday! have a good one :devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey! Happy birthday!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Forbidden Crypts. May you have many more years of happy haunting


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Forbidden Crypts!!!*


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

happy day on which you were born into this world 50 years ago.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday to you.
Happy Birthday to youhoo.
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

Happy birthday, hope you had a good one!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Forbidden Crypts!*


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday
Have a yowl of a time


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow, did i miss this or what?

Happy B Day Crypt!

Hope it was haunting!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

happy b-day dude!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy birthday! Keep the haunted tunes coming!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hope you had a Vonderful B-day! :>


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Happy B day FC!!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday Forbidden Crypts!!!!!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday FC.

Hope it was a great one.


----------

